# Game Thread - Dallas at Sacramento - Game II



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<hr>
<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/6" align="center"> DALLAS MAVERICKS at SACRAMENTO KINGS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/23" align="center">

<hr>
<font face="arial" size="2">Game I - Tuesday, April 20, 2004.
TV: TNT</font><br>
<hr>
<font face="arial" size="3">Projected Starting Lineups</font>

<font face="arial" size="2">Dallas Mavericks:</font>
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/steve_nash.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/marquis_daniels.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/michael_finley.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/antoine_walker.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/dirk_nowitzki.jpg" border="2">
<font face="arial" size="1">STEVE NASH, MARQUIS DANIELS, MICHAEL FINLEY, ANTOINE WALKER, DIRK NOWITZKI</font>

<font face="arial" size="2">Sacramento Kings:</font>
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_bibby.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/doug_christie.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/peja_stojakovic.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_webber.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vlade_divac.jpg" border="2">
<font face="arial" size="1">MIKE BIBBY, DOUG CHRISTIE, PEJA STOJAKOVIC, CHRIS WEBBER, VLADE DIVAC</font>


<center>Post your comments and predictions below.</center>
<hr>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The Mavs *need* to play defence. The offence is attractive and all, and might be successful in the regular season. But if they are to succeed and make some noice in the playoffs they need a defencive stand.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

i think we need Antawn Jamison in the starting lineup for Finley.. Dirk needs to play like he did again


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Dirk was pretty active defensively today during the game, he had 5 blocks I think, and he had a huge stuff on Webber. The only reason the Mavs lost in game 1 was because of some stupid turnovers and bad decision making by Daniels, but thats expected since hes a rookie in his first playoff game against a team like the Kings, and hopefully in game 2, it won't happen again. The Mavs NEED to win game 2, its critical in this series, because I think that after game 2 in Arco, they will have momentum coming into home. I think they need to play so that they can win one on the road, and then win all 3 at home so there won't need to be a game 6 at Arco. It will be dangerous to carry out the series to 7 games because if the Kings win at home for 6, it is likely that they will win game 7 and the series as well considering the Mavs and how bad tehy are on the road. Nowtizki has to play good as well and can't afford to have an off night, he has to keep having games like he did today (even though they lost) and exploit the fact that no King can guard him (hell, hardly any guy in the league can guard him).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We better hope our forum description is truly the case, because the big trend so far is the home team winning, although it could just be that all the home teams were so much better than the road teams with seedings.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

We can say they need to play defense but we've been saying that the whole season. It's only fun to score alot of points when you know you are going to win. Somewhere along the line the need to make stops. I think Dirk is very capbale of having another good shooting night. Even if he isn't hitting alot he still needs to take shots.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

My prediction ---- Dallas wins by 6 over Sacramento.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> My prediction ---- Dallas wins by 6 over Sacramento.


5 .

Add me to your club. That's a guy who could help us out big-time...if we were in the lottery.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> 5 .
> ...


Thats highly unlikely if you ask me.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I hope that Finley has a much better game then had on Sunday same with Nash.I have Dallas taking this game as well.If the big 3 steps up and they contest shots and rebound better then i think we win game 2


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If we steal this game we can really put the pressure on the Kings to win in our house. Hopefully, CWebb celebrates 420 all day today and is out of his game.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Dallas has to win one on the road. Getting a win tonight would be a good start. I didn't watch game one so I don't have a clear picture of how they played. The Big 3 all need to step up tonight.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Dallas has to win one on the road. Getting a win tonight would be a good start. I didn't watch game one so I don't have a clear picture of how they played. The Big 3 all need to step up tonight.


If is was a hockey game with only 3 periods we could of won. But come the 4th quarter we stopped all ball movement and effort on the Defensive side which was our undoing.... It made me sick watching us play like that in a playoff situation.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats highly unlikely if you ask me.


That's what I was actually noting, that it wouldnt happen.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Dallas needs to win this game or IMO they won't win the series. It will be a lot harder to beat Sacramento in a game 7.

By the way I don't want anyone getting on me for my icon. 
It seems which ever team or player I have as my icon they get injured or lose so I am trying to help Antoine out here by wearing the Sacramento one.

When Baron Davis was the icon used he got hurt. Then it was Jackson from Sacramento and he is out for the playoffs.
I think I am jinxed so I am using it to my own advantage this time.


I like Davis and Jackson so it was intentinal to get them hurt but that is the way it worked out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Dallas needs to win this game or IMO they won't win the series. It will be a lot harder to beat Sacramento in a game 7.
> 
> By the way I don't want anyone getting on me for my icon.
> ...


Sounds like a plan! Let's put the voodoo on the Kings....


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

If it works

I shouldn't with all the hating that goes on for Antoine by you fans but I will.



> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan! Let's put the voodoo on the Kings....


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

the Mavs have to win this game, its crucial that they ahve momentum as they came home for games 3, 4, and 5. If this series goes to 7 games, Im convinced that the Mavericks will be eliminated.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

game 5 is in Sacramento and game 6 is in Dallas


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> the Mavs have to win this game, its crucial that they ahve momentum as they came home for games 3, 4, and 5. If this series goes to 7 games, Im convinced that the Mavericks will be eliminated.


If the series goes to 7 games, I'm convinced that we'd actually have the advantage. If the Kings go to 7 games in the 1st round when all year they were supposed to roll into the finals, they're gonna hear and feel the pressure, and we all know how well the Kings do under pressure. We need to take it back to Sacto 2-2 at the worst, if we have a serious chance at winning.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The kings are finally getting themselves back together, whatever the case, the Mavs NEED to get one on the road at Arco because Im pretty sure they can hold their own at home.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Man..we're coming out of the half cold...either make a shot guys, or penetrate please...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

wats happenning, hows dirk defending..damn australias lack of interest in basketball


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas lost by Four...This game was very winnable but we missed at least five to six easy layups and tip ins. Oh well, It's time to defend home court...i do not like that play with finley tho. I don't know what they were thinking with that.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> wats happenning, hows dirk defending..damn australias lack of interest in basketball


Dirk is German.  

<b>slasher</b>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Dirk is German.
> ...


yer i know, australia doesnt play many bball games on TV, yer i know dirks german..i meant.Damn how australia doesnt like the nba!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

We better win the next one or I'm not watching game 4.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> We better win the next one or I'm not watching game 4.


Damn right.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The Mavs really arent playing that smart. Taking so many jump shots isn't the best way to go in this series, they need Jamison to penetrate more, he could kill the Kings on the inside because Doug Christie can defend the perimeter and play the passing lanes well.


----------

